# Good Japanese school in Tokyo



## listerd

Hi I just moved to Tokyo and am very keen to take some Japanese language lessons.

Does anyone have any good experiences with particular schools? What to look for?

All advice greatly appreciated!

Lister


----------



## larabell

listerd said:


> Does anyone have any good experiences with particular schools? What to look for?


I went to ARC Academy in Shibuya the first time I lived in Tokyo and to their school in Shinkuku for several years when I came over this time (yeah... I took the plunge twice).

As for what to look for... I dunno. I didn't do much comparison shopping (the second time the company picked the school and it just happened to be the same one I had attended before -- and the head sensei from Shibuya had since transferred to Shinjuku so it was a lucky coincidence). The usual pattern is that you visit the school and maybe attend one class for free as a sample, then you talk to someone to determine your level and your goals. What I would suggest is that you figure out what you want to do before you go in (you may want to pass the JLPT or you may be fine just learning to converse with your neighbors) and then see if the curriculum is aimed at what you're trying to accomplish. Courses designed to help you pass the JLPT are not always the most effective for just learning simple conversation.

You should also think about your level of commitment. Most schools offer private lessons which, if you keep up a regular schedule, can be very intensive. Or if you're looking for a more leisurely pace, group lessons might be the ticket. You should also know that many city offices (ku-yakusho) in Tokyo sponsor free lessons taught by volunteers. You're not going to get intense personalized training there but if your goal is just to ease into the language (and if you're the type of person who picks up new languages easily) that could be a better environment. It's certainly cheaper.

I wouldn't decide, though, without going there physically at least once. Schools vary as to environment, attitude, personnel, etc. You probably want to check a few out and see how the "feel" before making a choice. Of course, if you don't like your first pick, you can always change later.

That's about all I know... hope it helps.


----------



## listerd

hey just to let you know that I enrolled with this school and start the course Wednesday so ill let you all know what it is like!


----------

